# Let me draw your betta!



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

It's summer vaca, and I have nothing to do. I can't personally give my drawings to you, but u can stillnc a pic of them. Let me draw your betta!:lol:


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

can you draw my betta jets please?

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Sure! This is one of my simple pencil drawings.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

He was a little hard to do with the coloring.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

sushiisaboss75 said:


> He was a little hard to do with the coloring.


thank you very much  i really like her


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could I have one of Ellis?

















or Igneel I don't mind who


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Ur welcome! Ooopppsss she's up side down!!!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Igneel


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

sushiisaboss75 said:


> Igneel



Thank You he looks great!:-D


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey would you mind trying to draw the picture in my avatar? If you need a better picture, just ask.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

I need a better pic.


----------

